# RIP to a great Sunfire Golden: Apollo



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss

Run free, play hard with new friends and sleep softly Apollo


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear about your loss......


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh wow, he was fourteen but it still seems like a shock. My heart goes out to his owners, what a great dog.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He was a beautiful dog and a hard competitor. So passes a noble spirit.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> Join Date: Oct 2008
> Location: New Haven, CT
> Posts: 1,461
> 
> ...


Isnt he Comet's GGrampa?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Isnt he Comet's GGrampa?


Yeah. He's one of the extraordinary dogs in Comet's background that attracted me so strongly to that litter.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry for the owners loss, we never have enough time with our Goldens!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of Apollo RIP


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP sweet one and thank you for great-grandfathering my Faelan.

A great dog who will be missed, my condolences to the owners and breeders.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Play hard at the Bridge, Apollo. My condolences to his owners and breeder....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Apollo*

Apollo:

Rest in peace, Dear Boy.
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

